# MLCS Marvel 42?



## egortheturtle (Mar 9, 2012)

I have zero experience with this supplier (MLCS) whose bit collections are all over the mail order and web sales outlets. I received a catalog offering as NEW this Palm router has some interesting features. Anyone have experience with this outfit ans especially this unit?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks awfully like a Rotozip to me. Im in the market for a smaller trim-size router but I dont think the Marvel would fit that bill.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ (BobJ3) has one of the older Marvels and I know he was happy to go out and buy the Bosch Colt and then the DeWalt 611. MLCS is very popular with forum members and I have no complaints with any purchases I have made from them.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

If MLCS has what you want, their prices are very competitive, and many times shipping is free.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

*MLCS has decent bits.*

I've purchased a dozen or so bits from MLCS. They have their regular line and a higher quality line called Katana. I've purchased bits from both lines and have been happy with all of them and shipping is always free. I do a lot of template routing with a 1 3/8" straight bit with both top and bottom bearings. I accidentally took a chunk out of the Katana bit (bad landing when, klutz that I am, dropped it) and decided to upgrade to a Whiteside since that's really my "go to" bit. I did notice a difference. I'd say that for most router work I'm very happy with MLCS. For the heavy duty stuff I'll buy Whiteside.

Sorry but I don't know anything about the router. As a footnote, MLCS is associated with Penn State Industries who are big in the pen turning market. They have the same retail address.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes, Miranda owns MLCS, Penn State Industries and Eagle America.


----------

